# Skill Set



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

:bullit:The skills needed to accomplish a specified task or perform a given function.

While watching the video Armageddon, I heard the term skill set ... more than a few times. Which makes one think ... 

Someone said they were going to work on their alternative medicines, which is what I'm also working on. (maybe we could help each other out. )

I thought if we could post the skill set we are working on or want to know more about ... might be interesting.

skill sets ... anyone?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

That sounds like a great idea, as long as it doesn't get lost all the time,
Although I thought HVAC would have been more popular:dunno:


----------



## MrSfstk8d (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmm, well short term, I'm increasing my food production skill set this year. Putting in a lot more garden, and I'm going to have to get a lot more canning done this year as well.

Along with that, other methods of preservation are in order. Drying, smoking, etc.

My commo skills are pretty good, but I want to work on CW so I can get my General.

Long term, want to eventually bring it all together and run a homestead. Probably a few year off on that one though, short of a major lifechanging bump in one way or another.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I'm thinking*

I'm thinking Taxidermy. It would be a lot of fun now and when TSHTF I can always make a quick switch to undertaker ! :2thumb:


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Top 5

1. Food prouction
2. Mechanical repair
3. Carpentry
4. Plumbing
5. Metal work and fabrication


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Bill, that's an easy one. Got a shovel? 
Andi, somebody already got the skill set ball going. 
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/12-months-12-new-things-learn-5007/

We have the mechanical stuff handled, but the garden/herbal stuff is a weakness.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I didn't want to highjack BadgeBunny thread ...


----------



## Chinchbug (Mar 23, 2011)

Water, food, security. No particular order. and then :beercheer:


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> Bill, that's an easy one. Got a shovel?
> Andi, somebody already got the skill set ball going.
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/12-months-12-new-things-learn-5007/
> 
> We have the mechanical stuff handled, but the garden/herbal stuff is a weakness.


Which "she" has been woefully lacking in the upkeep of ... surgery will do that to you! But I am better now.

Heaven help me I did not crack that ham radio book but twice ... I might need to just leave that to the hubby ... We can't all be good at everything, now can we?? :gaah:



*Andi said:


> I didn't want to highjack BadgeBunny thread ...


I wouldn't mind ... I kinda like to chitty-chat. (Like you guys hadn't noticed that already ... lol :beercheer


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

BadgeBunny said:


> Which "she" has been woefully lacking in the upkeep of ... surgery will do that to you! But I am better now.


Glad to hear you are doing better.


----------



## Momturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

Skill sets I have: spinning, weaving, knitting, crochet, sewing, gardening (herbs, fruit, veggies and saving seed), animal husbandry (shickens, sheep, goats, horses), herbal medicine (and growing herbs to be used, if I can't grow it myself, I am a little leery since how could I get more?); preserving food in pre-industrial ways (drying, fermenting, root cellaring, etc.), distilling alcohol, tanning hides and making clothes and shoes out of them. The kids always joked that DH could give me a dead animal and get back dinner, shoes, handy bone tools and a festive hat.

The best skill set I have is teaching others how to do these things. I have been doing this a very long time and feel that passing on the skills is just as important has having them. Slowly but surely more people are tryng to learn. I would like to learn more about blacksmithing and solar power. All that electric stuff is just jibberish to me. My approach has always been if it is electric or uses gas I don't want it or can do without it. But I sure would like to be able to use the lap top


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Momturtle said:


> Skill sets I have: spinning, weaving, knitting, crochet, sewing, gardening (herbs, fruit, veggies and saving seed), animal husbandry (shickens, sheep, goats, horses), herbal medicine (and growing herbs to be used, if I can't grow it myself, I am a little leery since how could I get more?); preserving food in pre-industrial ways (drying, fermenting, root cellaring, etc.), distilling alcohol, tanning hides and making clothes and shoes out of them. The kids always joked that DH could give me a dead animal and get back dinner, shoes, handy bone tools and a festive hat.
> 
> The best skill set I have is teaching others how to do these things. I have been doing this a very long time and feel that passing on the skills is just as important has having them. Slowly but surely more people are tryng to learn. I would like to learn more about blacksmithing and solar power. All that electric stuff is just jibberish to me. My approach has always been if it is electric or uses gas I don't want it or can do without it. But I sure would like to be able to use the lap top


:melikey:

I like the way you think! :wave:


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

As I have posted before, I teach homesteading skills, canning, candle making, soap, how to leech lye, sewing anything and most of the lost skills. I can handle a gun, clean it, hunt, butcher. I'm blessed with a wealth of skills. My lackings come in the herbal medical department and native plants locally. Any
wanting to share skills or lesson plans just ask.

My Dh has taken up gunsmithing. He is a master builder, mechanic, was a survival trainer for the Navy, can cook and sew better than me. All in all the skills in our entire group rates about a 4 out of 5. :wave:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

carolexan said:


> As I have posted before, I teach homesteading skills, canning, candle making, soap, how to leech lye, sewing anything and most of the lost skills. I can handle a gun, clean it, hunt, butcher. I'm blessed with a wealth of skills. My lackings come in the herbal medical department and native plants locally. Any
> wanting to share skills or lesson plans just ask.


We are about on the same page in the herbal medical department ... So I have been doing alot of research on the herbs I have in my garden. reading and making notes ... reading and making more notes. 

Put in an order for some new herbs ... and doing some more reading.  (and making notes)

homesteading skills - :melikey:


----------



## Butterbean (Apr 2, 2011)

OzarksHerbals.com is a great place to get herbal medicinal items and oils. The couple that run it are so nice and helpful. If you check their events page they do craft fairs all over. We make a point to go to the Amish Acres festival in Napanee, IN every year just to buy from them. The eye pillow is one of my favorites for headaches. I also like their deodorant and Natural remedy Balm. If you aren't interested in buying already made products you can get bulk herbs from them, essential oils and they have info on the site for oil dillution etc.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

For essential oils I highly recommend "The Complete Book of Essential Oils and Aromatherapy" by Valerie Ann Worwood. She has a wonderful conversational tone and makes you feel like anyone can do aromatherapy (and anyone can). I was so fortunate to have purchased this book as my first aromatherapy book - it's still my 'go to' book.

A second recommendation for essential oils is "Encyclopedia of Essential Oils" by Julia Lawless. I got to a point a number of years ago when I sold off my other aromatherapy books and just kept these two. Worwood's book is full of great recipes. Lawless's book is for when you want to branch out and do your own recipes, but need an encyclopedia to reference effect and toxicity.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

*Skill Sets*

Good question. Between the DW and myself, we grow a lot of our food and preserve by freezing, canning, & dehydrating. She can cook anything and is working on herbal meds both growing and blending tincure's etc. She has also worked as a nanny for 20+ years and is very good at teaching and getting kids to learn new skills. 
I have worked on stuff since I was a kid, plumbing, electrical, electronics, autos, motorcylces, tractors and equipment, carpentry and woodworking, construction, & industrial stuff. I've also done forestry stuff from planting to cutting to sawing and drying. I grew up farming so have expereince raising livestock and produce. We been in ham radio for the past 12-15 years, so comms skills are good. Backwoods skills are very good with 30+ years experience each.
We are sorely lacking in skills such as Blacksmithing, welding, and medical. We can handle small time 1st aid and have the supplies to do a lot more, but neither of us have much in the way of skills with them.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

Skill set(s). Over the lat 13 years I have taken Adult Education classes in many diverse areas. Welding, Blacksmithing, plumbing, electrical, Carpentry(both rough and finish), Math, Ballistics (internal/ external). gunsmithing, weapons restoration, Automotive repair, General mechanical repair, Electronics, Electronics repair, yada...yada...yada.

The things I have learned have saved me thousands of dollars by allowing me to accomplish reairs and modifacations to my home, vehicles and guns. I have built "stills" for distilling essential oils, learned how to can, smoke foods, grow veggies and work hand in hand with my family.

I have learned how to brew beer and wines from "old timers" in my area. This knowledge base (better known as a skill set) has proven to be invaluable. I have learned how to can from a Lady with a precious "skill set".

They can take everything away from me in monetary and personal terms but no one can take my mind or my abilities that I have earned through learning.

Each "skill set" has value. We all need to learn and benifit from others. Most knowledge is aquired from others. Very few of us will ever find anything new. We can not re-invent the wheel. 

Learn from others. Cherish those that have gone before us. Celebrate every day and pray that we all can learn more each day. Nothing is ever wasted on education.

We are Americans. We will survive. We are a nation that is based on the individual rather than the collective. My "skill sets" are growing each and every day. Someday even I will need them almost as much as I will need people of like mind.

God bless the USA!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Latest interest be blacksmithin. Buildin a small forge an been playin with some metal. Got grandads old anvil (that will never leave the shop!) an some a the other tools, still gotta gather the others, but been makin do with what I got. I think it gonna be a enjoyable hobby an one what can be usefull. I'm goin the charcoal route cause propane ain't always gonna be round but hardwood be plentifull round here so charcoal can be made.

Also gettin back inta trappin, ain't done that since I was a kid. Buildin some snares so when cold weather get here we can add some rabbit ta the pot.

Also takin up mountain man ways an rondevouzs. Lots there what can transferr ta a emergency situation.


----------



## Homestead Gal (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, lemme see...doubled the garden this year and plants a lot of stuff to grow vertical to save space.

Bought a milk goat in April and learning how to make different types of cheese. Seeking other sources to create my own cultures so I don't have to keep buying them off the internet.

I bought an old treadle sewing machine...just need to learn to use it. Clothes need patching and that could become a barter service to offer.

Need to find an alternative source for chicken feed, especially when feeding over the winter. Anyone growing their own poultry feed?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Homestead Gal said:


> Well, lemme see...doubled the garden this year and plants a lot of stuff to grow vertical to save space.
> 
> Bought a milk goat in April and learning how to make different types of cheese. Seeking other sources to create my own cultures so I don't have to keep buying them off the internet.
> 
> ...


*I grow quite a bit of my stuff up the welded wire (2" by 4") fencing between tomatoes, cucumbers, pole beans and some of the smaller winter squashes you can't believe how much produce you can get on each 50 feet of fencing( 6 foot tall).
*On the matter of cheeses-if you have your own curing room and use it with the cultures that you like, it will eventually become "full" of the culture and you may end up with a naturally occurring fine cheese-it is the same with curing salamis and hams the old fashioned way.
*I learned to sew as a child(about 8 to 15) in 4 H and while I have forgotten a bit I can still do more than most. And just bought an older book on basic sewing skills just for a brush up at a yard sale today. Only a buck.. and got a "ruffle" attachment for my sewing machine for a quarter!
*This is something I've been thinking about and since I am in the middle of good farming country with many of them are diverse in this day and age and maybe some "barter" might be handy there-they have cows/dairy cows/dairy goats/pigs/ and sheep. all within a few miles of where I am now and best thing is -I went to school with most of them.. Hopefully small town camaraderie will become prevalent again. but whole corn is great in the winter for my hens and they digest it well and make eggs most of the winter. in the summer I do cut back a bit or they will become kinda too fat to lay well.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Homestead Gal said:


> Need to find an alternative source for chicken feed, especially when feeding over the winter. Anyone growing their own poultry feed?


I just started raising chickens this spring, so I am no expert on this by any means. I'm raising some wheat and corn to use as chicken feed this winter. I don't know if this will work or be enough to get them thru, but I plan on trying and supplement with store bought if needed. 
They also get all our kitchen scraps and anything from the garden that we can't use, plus the left overs from the plants. They don't leave much behind.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Some skill sets I have....

Well if I can get my old ass up to do something, yeah I can pull my weight.

Can climb anything my hooks will stay in...
Have worked up to 43KV Hot, off hooks, with hot-sticks, 70 ft in the air.
Am a better than average carpenter, woodworker, electrician.
Rebuilt/repaired about every brand of 6 thru 24 vdc generator, starter and alternator.
Have a good practical knowledge of dc and ac electric systems.
Been hunting and fishing for nearly 50 years and processing it all. 
Damn good cook and gardener.
Fair mechanic.
Pretty good welder, mig/tig/gas/stick.
And I think I can fix anything.

Oh that's enough....

New skills

Learning to make cheese!!!!!
Learning more about goats.
Learning more about drying foods.

And most of all, trying to learn to enjoy life a little more....too many years of "gotta get after it"....sitting back more now-a-days and enjoying the life..

Jimmy


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

:threadbump:


On a whim ... lol


----------

